
Twitter! - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/25/twitter-2/
======
breily
I guess the comments are funny...

Edit: I guess someone didn't like my comment, but seriously, what comments are
appropriate on a submission with no actual content?

~~~
blogimus
Could be that there are a number of twitter fan boys who mod down those they
notice who don't toe the line and shine glowing praise for twitter.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Best. news.yc. Submission. Ever.

(not)

------
xirium
From the comments: under 140 characters - excellent work!

------
andr
Oh how I long for the downvote button!

------
nertzy
I consider this TechCrunch once and for all jumping the shark. I have
unsubscribed.

------
kyro
I take it you didn't read the 'article.'

------
rms
but it is still down...

!

why do we come back?

------
aneesh
Is this a reference to their crash: <http://blog.twitter.com/2008/05/man-
down.html>?

~~~
axod
You make it sound like there has only been one crash at twitter.

